# Tar Heel trial



## dkilburn (Mar 25, 2010)

wondering if anyone can give updates from the tar heel trail, thanks


----------



## Grasshopper (Sep 26, 2007)

Derby results:

1st #12
2nd #4
3rd #6
4th #1 
RJ #13


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Wondering what the first series in the open was like?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Anyone have open callbacks??


----------



## BlackRiver (Sep 4, 2011)

Open to 2nd: 1,2,3,4,7,8,10,11,12,13,15,16,19,21,24,25,26,28,30,31,32,34,37,38,42,43,44,45,48,52,53,54,58,61,63,66,68


----------



## Keith Farmer (Feb 8, 2003)

> Derby results:
> 
> 1st #12-*Troublesome Highseas Makin House Calls* (Rascal's brother)
> 2nd #4-*Aarrow*
> ...


Congrats to my newly acquired friend Bob Jones (although I think John handled Doc to the win) on winning the derby and making the national derby list.

Also, way to stack up some more points on Aarrow Bart...hope you have continued success.

KF



.


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

I'm real proud of John and Bob and epsecially Doc he is out of my Travelers first litter. Broucek watched him as young guy and said Baker I got a bitch I want to breed to that Yellow Rocket!!!
chad


----------



## dkilburn (Mar 25, 2010)

Mr baker, I'll send John your congratulations !


----------



## BlackRiver (Sep 4, 2011)

Open to last: 1,10,26,32,38,42,43,44,45,66


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Go #26!!!! Jack!!


----------



## BlackRiver (Sep 4, 2011)

Open 1st- 43 (QNO), 2nd- 1, 3rd-44, 4th-42, RJ-45, Jams- 10,32,38,66


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 4, 2008)

Am callbacks to 3rd:

3, 5, 13,14,15,16,18,22, 24,26,27,30,31,32,34,35,38,41,43,44,46,47.

22 total

Dog #43 starts the waterblind


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

Chad Baker said:


> I'm real proud of John and Bob and epsecially Doc he is out of my Travelers first litter. Broucek watched him as young guy and said Baker I got a bitch I want to breed to that Yellow Rocket!!!
> chad


I had a pup out of that litter and just sold her. Nice young dog.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

I hate this when only the dog numbers are listed. I can't always get to ee to find out who is who on my I phone. Who were the derby places?????


----------



## dkilburn (Mar 25, 2010)

2tall said:


> I hate this when only the dog numbers are listed. I can't always get to ee to find out who is who on my I phone. Who were the derby places?????


Derby placements

DOG / OWNER / HANDLER

*1st-#12*=Troublesome Highseas Makin House Calls / John Broucek / John Broucek 

*2nd-#4*=Aarrow / Barton Clark / Barton P Clark 

*3rd-#6*=Lillian Sims Mr. Slim / Jason Baker / Jason Baker 

*4th-#1*=Streak's Petal To The Metal / Jim Grady / Jason Baker 

*RJ =13*=Send Lawyers, Guns and Money / Kathryn Tate, DVM / Kathryn Tate


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Congratulations John on winning the Derby.


----------



## Scott Bass (Apr 28, 2009)

Congratulations to both John and Bart.

John, I guess my lucky lead and bumper worked well.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

1--43 Diesel--Alan Pleasant
2--1 Cash--Alvin Hatcher
3--44 Sister--Jason Baker
4--42 Bullet--Alvin Hatcher
RJ--45 JerryLee--Dubose


Any news on the Am?


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Congratulations to Jeff Lyons and Jinx on their AM win!


----------



## tracyw (Aug 28, 2008)

Way to go Jinx and Jeff!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## TJ Shanahan (Dec 14, 2007)

Any one have more detail on how the AM finished?


----------



## John Shoffner (Jan 27, 2009)

Amateur Results

1st-#30 Jinx O/H Jeff Lyons
2nd-#27 Ozzie O/H Bill Booker
3rd-#34 Jerry Lee O/H Lynne Dubose
4th-#44 Hope O/H Jerald Wilks

RJ-#5 Chirp O/H Jo Driver

Jams- 13, 18, 32, 35, 41, 43

Congratulations to everyone that placed and finished!

John


----------

